# Arbeitszeiterfassung



## donsenilo82 (18. März 2015)

Hallöchen, hab n Neues Problem gefunden 

habe für jeden Monat ein eigenes Datenblatt.
Zelle* I33* im Datenblatt "Januar" ist die Summe aller zuvor eingegeben Urlaubstage im Januar.
Zelle *K33* im Datenblatt Januar ist die Differenz aus der Anzahl Jahresurlaubstage und dem Wert in Zelle *I33* (Januar)

-bis hier hin läufts

Zelle *I33* Im Datenblatt "Februar" ist die Summe der zuvor eingebenen Urlaubstage Im Februar.
Zelle *K33* im Datenblatt "FEBRUAR" _*soll*_ jetzt die Differenz errechnen aus dem Wert der Zelle* K33* im Datenblatt "Januar" und dem Wert der Zelle *I33* im Datenblatt "Februar" 

-ich weiß esde ist bestimmt total einfach, aber ich komm net dahinter, und Onkel Google ist auch net so der Held...

Außerdem hab ich noch das "Problemchen", dass ich, wenn ich einen Tag Gleitzeit nehme, ich 7,5h abgezogen bekomme, aber Excel weigert sich mit negativen Zahlen zu arbeiten... Wie krieg ich das geregelt ohne Makros und andere Progammieraufwände von denen ich weniger als gar keinen Plan hab?

wäre super wenn mir jemand die Lösung aufzeigen könnte. Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Yaslaw (18. März 2015)

MS Excel? Libre/Open Office Calc? Eine andere Office Suite?

Ich geh mal von Excel aus.

Doch was ist die Frage? In dem ersten Teil deines Postings sehe ich, was du hast. Aber keine Frage

Zu deinem Problemchen. Doch, Excel kann mit negativen Zahlen rechnen. Es muss also an deiner, uns hier im Forum nicht ersichtlichen Formel liegen.
Ohne weitere Infos kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen als: Excel kann mit Minus arbeiten.


----------



## donsenilo82 (18. März 2015)

Hallo, erstmal danke fürs drüber lesen.

1.) Excel (2010er)

2.) "Zelle *K33* im Datenblatt "FEBRUAR" _*soll*_ jetzt die Differenz errechnen aus dem Wert der Zelle* K33* im Datenblatt "Januar" und dem Wert der Zelle *I33* im Datenblatt "Februar" 
       Das ist die Frage! 

3.) Aktuell übertrage ich die Stunden "händisch" in neue Spalte, damit ich das Ding rechnen kann, ich weiß excel kann mit Negativen Zahlen arbeiten, aber bei Negativen Zeiten komm ich net weiter, denn sie sollen ja wie folgt angezeigt werden : "-07:30"

4.) Im Anhang lade ich den kompletten "Wurstsalat" mal als ZIP hoch, dann kannste mal drüber schauen... wäre zumindest nett


----------



## donsenilo82 (18. März 2015)

Einmal der "Wurstsalat"


----------



## Yaslaw (18. März 2015)

2) =Januar!K33 - I33
Einfach Ein = eingeben, auf die Januar-Lasche wechseln und K33 auswählen. Bevor du jetzt zum Februar zurück gehst das Minuszeichen (oder sonst halt das nächste Zeichen der Formel) eingeben. Dann zurück zum Februar und das andere Feld auswählen.

3) Ah, du meinst Negative Zeiten, nicht negative Zahlen. Das ist was anderes
http://www.brainbell.com/tutorials/ms-office/excel/Display_Negative_Time_Values.htm

Noch zum Rechnen
Zum Rechnen der Stunden musst du mit 24tel rechnen.
Also 7.5 Stunden sind für Excel 7.5/24 ->https://support.microsoft.com/de-ch/kb/214094


----------



## donsenilo82 (18. März 2015)

2) - DANKE - läuft! 

3)  allet uff english? Uiuiuiui. Ich checks net, kannsts mir evtl. an meinem Beispiel erklären?


----------



## Yaslaw (18. März 2015)

Auf gut deutsch. Rechne mit Zahlen und formartiere sie dann schön.
Da das Formatieren aber für Minusstunden nicht geht, machst du am besten 2 Felder. Ein Decimales und eins, dass daraus ein Text erstellt, der wie die formatierte Zeit aussiehet

Leider kann ich dir nur eine englische Formel presentieren, da ich mit einem englischen Excel arbeite. Ev kann Excel das ja selber auf deutsch übersetzen (Derjenige, der die Excelformael Sprachabhängig gemacht hat, sollte man mit solchen Übersetzungen foltern!)

Formel um das Feld A1 als Formatierten Text anzuzeigen

```
= IF(SIGN(A1) = -1;"-";"") & TEXT(FLOOR(ABS(A1);1);"00") & ":" & TEXT(MOD(A1;1)*60/100*100;"00")
```


----------



## Drogist (6. April 2015)

donsenilo82 hat gesagt.:


> allet uff english? Uiuiuiui. Ich checks net, kannsts mir evtl. an meinem Beispiel erklären?



Moin, *hier* einmal etwas hilfreiches auf deutsch


----------

